# 1960 toolbox.



## Johnboy (28 Jan 2013)

I have recently been given a lovely hand made metal toolbox by my Aunt who has just celebrated her 100th birthday. A sad story as it belonged to her son who was killed in a motorbike accident in 1960 when he was only 18 and an apprentice at Lucas. It has been hidden away in a cupboard at her home since then. She has no idea where the key is so I would like to replace the lock. I have managed to open it without damaging it so can drill the rivets out bot have no idea where to get a replacement lock from. Any ideas anyone?

The toolbox with door open






Close up of the lock





It contains a few tools, rules etc in the 2 larger drawers.









The top drawer contains a lovely set of small Moore and Wright calipers and other tools.





I made an almost identical toolbox at the start of my apprenticeship at Ford's in 1970 but lost it in one of my house moves so this will be treasured.

John


----------



## Cheshirechappie (28 Jan 2013)

One possibility is www.nichelocks.com which is the internet marketing arm of A & E Squire of Birmingham. Another possibility is to ask a locksmith to fit a couple of new keys, something that should be quite easy for a experienced locky, given that the such duties usually use relatively simple locks.


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Jan 2013)

A new key is definitely the way to go and can be done easily. What a wonderful but poignant thing that box is. It must conjure up deep feelings in your aunt. It's good to know it will be looked after and cherished.


----------



## Johnboy (28 Jan 2013)

Hadn't thought about getting a key for the existing lock, good idea. I will contact a locksmith.

Thanks.

John


----------



## Lons (28 Jan 2013)

If the lock can be split without damage so you can get at the tumblers, and reassembled ok then it's possible to have a go at making your own key. Not too difficult to file one as it will be a very simple lock mechanism but would take a bit of time.
I've done it once only on a 2 lever lock but it was very satisfying when it worked.

Great box and story btw. Nice to see an item hand made with care that will be treasured.

When I pop off I'm sure my kids will just flog everything and waste the dosh on fancy holidays  

cheers

Bob


----------



## Setch (28 Jan 2013)

Don't drill the rivets! You can have a go at making a key without removing or altering the lock - there is a convenient 'peephole' which gives a clear view of the levers.

Your finished key will have 3 cut heights. The tallest cut (the one with the least material removed) will be furthest from the tip of the key, and will engage the talon of the bolt to move it back and forwards. This height will be extremely close to the maximum height which can enter the keyhole. The other two heights can be reached by observing the movement of the levers through the peephole as you turn the key, they should be lifted just far enough to allow the stump (the little protrusion attached to the bolt, visible at the top of the peephole) to pass back and forwards unobstructed.

The hardest bit will be finding a blank, it's a fun process if you're into that kind of thing (I am!).


----------



## twothumbs (28 Jan 2013)

A classic design. Any good locksmith willl cut a key for you. They are not complicated. A bent nail will often do it! Best wishes and look after that box as it it is special to your family. I am sure you will. The tools look a bit heavy for lucas equipment but then it was a bit like that back in the 60's.


----------



## Johnboy (29 Jan 2013)

twothumbs":23p8xytk said:


> A classic design. Any good locksmith willl cut a key for you. They are not complicated. A bent nail will often do it! Best wishes and look after that box as it it is special to your family. I am sure you will. The tools look a bit heavy for lucas equipment but then it was a bit like that back in the 60's.



It was CAV at Acton that he worked for, they were taken over by Lucas in the 1920's. Diesel injection pumps rather than electronics. There is a copy of the works newsletter in the tool box, fascinating stuff.

I will take the door to a locksmith later in the week to see about a new key.

Thanks for all the ideas.

John


----------



## jimi43 (31 Jan 2013)

Agree with finding a new key.

I had a wooden toolbox that had also lost the key so I took it around a bootfair last year when I knew there would be some boxes of odd keys knocking about and once I found one I just sat down and tried them one after the other until I found one that worked.

It took about 10 minutes. Other than that...locksmith without a doubt. Don't take the lock off.

Jim


----------

